# Kunststoffröhrchen



## Seele (7. November 2012)

Weiß jemand wo ich Kunststoffröhrchen mit Außendurchmesser 8-12mm und Innendurchmesser 1-3mm max 5mm her bekomme, Länge min 30mm?
Material: Kein PP/PE 
Natürlich gehen auch Hohlstäbe die ich zusägen kann. 

Hab hier und hier schon welche gefunden, aber der kann mir nicht sagen aus welchem Material die sind und die anderen sind auch einfach zu teuer. Andere Möglichkeiten hab ich noch nicht gefunden, wenn dann mal schweine teuer.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Wie schaut es mit POM Rundmaterial aus? Dann einfach das entsprechende Loch bohren. Gibt es öfters bei ebay


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Loch bohren scheidet aus. Zu aufwändig, wird nicht richtig mittig, .... 
Das ist nur die absolute Notlösung


----------



## Margarelon (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

In deiner Gegend würde ich es mal beim Gummi Menzel probieren. Der ist Großhändler und hat verschiedene Hersteller im Angebot.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich Kontakt zu einer Dreherei in der Nähe suchen, eine Stange Vollmaterial besorgen und dann wirklich bohren lassen. Profis können sowas auch mittig...  

Aber da du sowas mit bei eBay bekommen wirst, würde ich es erst einmal beim Menzel versuchen.


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Naja, aber wegen 10m oder so werden die nicht rum tun, das ist ja immer das Problem mit den Firmen. Der eine war auch nicht wirklich bemüht was zu verkaufen weil er mir nicht mal einen Herteller nennen wollte oder sich informieren wollte. 
Ja mittig wäre ja kein Problem, aber halt mit einem Zeitaufwand der es sicher net lohnt. außerdem brechen die blöden dünnen Bohrer so leicht.

Weiß auch keiner aus was so Schießbudenröhrchen sind. Vielleicht sind die ja aus PS oder sowas dann wärs ja ideal.


----------



## Margarelon (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



seele schrieb:


> Naja, aber wegen 10m oder so werden die nicht rum tun, das ist ja immer das Problem mit den Firmen. Der eine war auch nicht wirklich bemüht was zu verkaufen weil er mir nicht mal einen Herteller nennen wollte oder sich informieren wollte.
> Ja mittig wäre ja kein Problem, aber halt mit einem Zeitaufwand der es sicher net lohnt. außerdem brechen die blöden dünnen Bohrer so leicht.
> 
> Weiß auch keiner aus was so Schießbudenröhrchen sind. Vielleicht sind die ja aus PS oder sowas dann wärs ja ideal.



Es gibt auch noch Händler, die sich bemühen. Muss man halt mehrere anrufen.
Die Schießbudenröhrchen sind meist aus Ton... Schau mal bei fairtoys.de, da siehst du das. Der hat die aber wohl auch, wie es aussieht, aus Kunststoff, allerdings mit kleiner Wandstärke.


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Ja da hab ich schon geschaut bei dem Shop, die einzigen mit dicker Wandstärke hat scheints der eine der nicht weiß aus was die sind. Gibt halt Ton und Kunststoffröhrchen, aber welcher Kunststoff. 
Hab bereits schon mehrere Firmen angefragt aber immer die gleiche Antwort. Zu gerine Mengen oder nur an Händler. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist ein Kunststoffröhrchen zu finden


----------



## Margarelon (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



seele schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich Kunststoffröhrchen mit Außendurchmesser 8-12mm und Innendurchmesser 1-3mm max 5mm her bekomme, Länge min 30mm?
> Material: Kein PP/PE
> Natürlich gehen auch Hohlstäbe die ich zusägen kann.
> 
> Hab hier und hier schon welche gefunden, aber der kann mir nicht sagen aus welchem Material die sind und die anderen sind auch einfach zu teuer. Andere Möglichkeiten hab ich noch nicht gefunden, wenn dann mal schweine teuer.



Problematisch dürfte die Wandstärke werden... Die Thunder Tiger sind Ersatzteile aus dem RC-Sport und entsprechend teuer. Die verlinkten Schießröhrchen konisch und mit kleiner Wandstärke...
Was du noch versuchen könntest, wäre eine Suche im Aquaristikbereich. Da haben die kleinsten Rohre 10 mm AD. Z.B. hier.


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Aquabereich hab ich auch schon druch, da ist das Problem, das sind ja Rohre und die haben erfahrungsgemäß geringe Wandstärken weil ja was durch fließen soll.
Das konische wäre kein Problem, aber halt das Material


----------



## Phoenix-mk (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Schick mir mal ein paar Angaben via PN!
Und warum nicht aus PP oder PE usw 
Ich kann mal bei mir auf der Arbeit nachgucken ob ich was finde!
Darf es Stahl sein? am besten sagst du mir mal kurz den Verwendugszweck.


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Wie Angaben??? Die stehen ja oben!!!

Weil auf PP und PE kein Kleber hält 
Nein Stahl geht nicht, das wäre ja einfach  ist zu schwer. Holz quillt im Wasser, deshalb fällt das auch weg. Mit Öl imprägnieren fällt wieder wegen Kleber weg.


----------



## Graf Cartman (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hi, 

wie sieht es in deinem Fall denn mit Plexiglasrohren aus?? 
Die gibt es in verschiedenen Wandstärken, Durchmessern usw. 

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter? #c

MFG 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hast nen Link?? Hab keins gefunden.


----------



## Graf Cartman (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Habe dir eine PM geschickt... 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen...


----------



## Seele (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Danke, kommt auf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hast du kein altes ausgedientes Igluzelt?
Dann schau dir mal die Zeltstangen an, dürften so ~10mm aussen und 3-4mm innen haben. 

Oder zur Not Hart-PVC 15/5

http://www.techboerse.de/kunststoffe/kunststoffstaebe/hohlstaebe-aus-pvc/


----------



## Phoenix-mk (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



seele schrieb:


> Wie Angaben??? Die stehen ja oben!!!
> 
> Weil auf PP und PE kein Kleber hält
> Nein Stahl geht nicht, das wäre ja einfach  ist zu schwer. Holz quillt im Wasser, deshalb fällt das auch weg. Mit Öl imprägnieren fällt wieder wegen Kleber weg.



Es war ja nur gut gemeint...
ok das mit dem Kleber ist schonmal gut oder auch nicht ^^
Stahl hätte ich dir alle größen und formen geben können  Aber wenns nicht geht dann gehts nicht!
Mit etwas glück haben wir noch GfK Röhrchen da. Ansonsten gucke ich Morgen mal!


----------



## wobbler68 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hallo

Schau mal hier

http://www.technicoll.eu/de/catalog/selection/

Wenn du  dort deine zu verklebenden Werkstoffe eingibst ,werden dir die passenden Klebstoffe angezeigt.Für PP und PE gibt es Kleber der auch hält. 

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Lazarus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Geht Polyamid?
http://www.mercateo.com/p/108EL-102%282d%296340/Abstandshalter_10x30mm_rund_Herst_Teile_Nr_107_09_30.html


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Schau mal hier
> 
> ...




Geht dann wieder nur mit Primer, dann sind wir wieder soweit, dass ich gleich bohren kann 

Schwieriger Fall ich weiß, aber wir kommen der Sache näher. 

Wilkes hat ein Rohr mit 8mm Außen und 4mm Innen, nicht ideal, aber vielleicht zu verwenen, muss ich noch überlegen. 
Zwar kostet mich mit Versand der Meter dann über 2,60 Euro, aber besser als nichts. 

Upi hat mir noch was aus POM vorgeschlagen, aber das kann man noch schlechter kleben.


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Wenn Plexiglas (PMME) ok ist gibts zum Bleistift diesen hier:
http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store7_Shop34800.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Categories/%22Rohre%20klar%20/%20Transparent%20%20%20%20%20Plexiglas%20/%20Acrylglas%22/bis_O_19_mm_Aussen/O_104_mm
Mal sehen, ob der Link funktioniert.

Geht natürlich nicht richtig - also unter:
- Rohre klar
-- bis 19mm Außenmaß


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Von den Maßen her grenzwertig, aber ähnliche gibts bei Wilkes 1 Euro billiger pro Meter.

Trotzdem auch mal schon an alle Danke, selten soviel Unterstützung bekommen. 





daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn Plexiglas (PMME) ok ist gibts zum Bleistift diesen hier:
> http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store7_Shop34800.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Categories/%22Rohre%20klar%20/%20Transparent%20%20%20%20%20Plexiglas%20/%20Acrylglas%22/bis_O_19_mm_Aussen/O_104_mm
> Mal sehen, ob der Link funktioniert.
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



seele schrieb:


> Von den Maßen her grenzwertig, aber ähnliche gibts bei Wilkes 1 Euro billiger pro Meter.
> 
> Trotzdem auch mal schon an alle Danke, selten soviel Unterstützung bekommen.



Naja, es gibt da doch die 10/4er Rohre - die passen doch schon ganz gut in dein Spektrum, oder ist die Wandstärke immernoch zu gering?

Btw: darf man fragen wofür du die suchst?


----------



## Graf Cartman (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hallo Seele hast du vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht 
die Rohre bei Wilkes in der Niederlassung Wiedenzhausen abzuholen?? 
Das sollte doch gar nicht so weit von dir Entfernt sein?!?! 

MFG 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Ne dann lieber die 8/4 von Wilkes, da komm ich ja eher hin.

Für Huchenwedler, deshalb der geringe Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> Hallo Seele hast du vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht
> die Rohre bei Wilkes in der Niederlassung Wiedenzhausen abzuholen??
> Das sollte doch gar nicht so weit von dir Entfernt sein?!?!
> 
> ...




Sind leider gute 70km einfach


----------



## Graf Cartman (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

OK das ist dann schon ein Stück. 

Wofür willst du die denn bei den Huchen Wedlern benutzen?? 
Plexiglas hat den Nachteil das es leichter brechen kann. 

MFG 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

da bricht nichts, ist ja Fell außen rum und innen drin ne Stahlachse. Dache an Styrodur, aber da find ich auch keine Stäbe. 
Bevor irgendwas bricht ist der eh schon am Grund versenkt


----------



## Seele (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

So nach langem weiteren suchen und testen, Es sind einige Erfolge zu verbuchen, aber leider bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Jetzt bin ich auf einen PVC Schlauch in 10mm Außendurchmesser und 4mm Innendurchmesser gestoßen. Leider in kleinen Mengen zum testen sehr teuer. Hat jemand so etwas von euch rum liegen. Oder evtl sogar nen Hohlstab aus Kunststoff oder eine Bezugsquelle dafür (1m max 1 Euro)???

So etwas meine ich in der Art:
http://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/pvc-druckschlauch-o-4-bis-50-mm.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Wie wär es mit Pneumatik/Druckluftschlauch? Sollte es auch aus anderen Materialien als PP/PE geben.

http://www.pchfischer.de/artikel.ph...echnischer+Handel+Pneumatik+2012/13+(Online)&


----------



## Seele (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Aber 100m Rollenlänge ist fast bisschen zu mächtig. Sonst wär der schon ziemlich gut wenn der Preis stimmt.
Steht ja auch dran, dass er aus PVC ist.


----------



## -TiTo- (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Wenn Schläuche auch funktionieren dann guck doch mal nach 4mm Bierleitungen

http://www.ich-zapfe.de/bierzapfen/...reschlauch-meterware-hart-weiss-4mm/a-452046/

z.b.

Ist nur ne Idee

Vom Preis bezahlbar


----------



## Seele (23. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Haben ja wieder nur 8mm, bin aber jetzt auf ne 10mm gegangen, deshalb auch der 4mm Innendurchmesser, weil mit 3mm gibts da gar nichts mehr.


----------



## noob4ever (26. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

ist dir alu auch zu schwer? sonst vllt mal nach gfk rohren gucken, vllt gibts reste bei ebay


----------



## Seele (26. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Ja Alu ist auch zu schwer, das wäre kein Problem gewesen. 
Ich glaub ich hab die Lösung mit PVC Gewebeschlauch. Muss man halt minimum 10 Meter abnehmen, dass es sich einigermaßen lohnt.


----------



## noob4ever (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

was ich dir anbieten kann ist hart pvc/pu (pneumatikleitung) in 12*8 mm 8*1 mm und 6*1 mm, die kannste dir zurechtschneiden und ineinander schieben, dann haste aussen 12mm und innen 4mm, möglicherweise habe ich sogar 10*1, sodass du auf 10mm aussen und 4mm innen kommst, tropfen kleber drauf, dann flutscht es ineinander und "hält", ich weiß nur nicht ob der kleber wirklich darauf hält, möglicherweise bisschen anrauhen...
wie viel brauchste überhaupt davon?

Ps: farbe ist schwarz und blau


----------



## Seele (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kunststoffröhrchen*

Hab mir jetzt schon nen PVC Druckschlauch gekauft, hoffe der funktioniert, aber es spricht mal nichts dagegen. 
Mit zusammenstecken hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die Lösung gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so. funktioniert aber bestimmt.


----------

